# Ivermectin questions?



## Hoghunter05 (Mar 10, 2009)

How much ivermectin do yall give yalls dogs.  What worms does it kill and which kind doesnt it.


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 10, 2009)

1/10 CC for every 10 pounds of body weight. It takes care of Heart Worms, I use Safe Guard for the rest.


----------



## PaulD (Mar 11, 2009)

It can kill a dog with heartworms dead as a door nail too!


----------



## rabbithound (Mar 11, 2009)

my vet told me that 1/10 cc per 10 lbs of dog will take care of everything except rabies......

Regarding heartworms, he said that the ivermectin will not kill them if they already have them.....it will keep them from reproducing though.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Ivermectin as general wormer...*

I give the Ivermectin as well with good results. It's been my experience that whip worms can be stubborn and may not respond as well to Ivermectin in some dogs. I back the Ivermectin up with wormers like Panacur, especailly if I see something that makes me suspect whip worms.

Additionally, rabies is a disease not a parasite. I give immunizations for everything but rabies. I catch a doc at TSC or PetCo and get those cheap so I have it documented for liability reasons.


----------



## jlewis (Mar 11, 2009)

1/10 cc per 10 lbs. I generally don't go over 1/2 a cc regardless of size though. Ivermectin once a month, and safeguard every over month will take care of anything you need to worry about. Rather than paying a pile of money for the individual safeguard packets for dogs, I get the paste (for goats/cattle). Never had a problem with any worms/parasites using this method.


----------



## Hoghunter05 (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah i use the paste too. its alot cheaper on is the same exact stuff.


----------



## english setter (Mar 11, 2009)

wont kill tape worms


----------



## psmith717 (Mar 17, 2009)

the paste is cheaper, but in the long run the $50 vile of ivermic is cheaper


----------



## TOMINATOR (Mar 17, 2009)

You can pick these supplies up at your local Tractor Supply  I like the store in Covington----good group of people there


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 17, 2009)

english setter said:


> wont kill tape worms



Nothing kills tape worm you have to use a tape worm expeller. Cost at the local feed store is around $6, any tape worms in there will be coming out.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 17, 2009)

english setter said:


> wont kill tape worms



That is correct.  It will not help for tapeworms.


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 18, 2009)

Zimectrin Gold horse paste.It has ivermectin and praziquantel for the tapes.One drop the size of a pea will treat a 30lb dog.$8 tube will treat several hounds.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 18, 2009)

> Nothing kills tape worm you have to use a tape worm expeller.



I was always told that Bull of the Woods would keep you worm free.  just haven't been able to convince the dogs to take a little chew.


----------



## manning (Mar 18, 2009)

*worming*

i have been told the ivermec will kill unborn pups if given to the mama dog and the zimectrin will kill pups i gave some to a litter of 6 pups when they were about 5 months old and 1 lived be careful


----------



## 1nightstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

ivermectin you do shot them with it under the skin right at 1/10 per ten pound  thanks for any help


----------



## specialk (Mar 19, 2009)

1nightstalker said:


> ivermectin you do shot them with it under the skin right at 1/10 per ten pound  thanks for any help



shoot it in their mouth so they can swallow it, some folks mix it with coke......or what ever your dogs like to drink


----------



## 1nightstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

its my friend we are talking about are you for real are what specialk


----------



## rabbithound (Mar 20, 2009)

1nightstalker said:


> its my friend we are talking about are you for real are what specialk



I think you can give it orally like specialk says.... 

I give mine with a shot under the skin.....but thats just me. My vet said that you can give orally though. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have always given it to them in the mouth for years and no problems.Just like you would if you were worming them with nemex or safeguard.


----------



## hdj (Mar 20, 2009)

give it to your grown dogs in the skin and pups in the mouth.


----------



## 1nightstalker (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks for the come back


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 22, 2009)

Ivermectin is also used in Humans, we have missionaries from our church That travel to the Caribbean Islands such as Cuba, dominican republic, Haiti etc, and they take tons of the Human  Processed Ivermectin for treating Certain Blinding parasite.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onchocerciasis


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 22, 2009)

I shoot it in the dogs mouth and have forever...I do mix it with just alittle syrup or something first...


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Mar 30, 2009)

First make sure you get the ivermectin only not the IvercarePlus...the other drug in it will kill a dog. 

For monthly heartworm prevention, orally. Sub-q works, but increased risk of infection due to dirt. Sub-q given every two weeks for six weeks (3 doses) treats one form of mange, daily oral treats the other. 

For roundworms, strongid/nemex can be given monthly, more frequently for small pups.

Panacur/Safeguard given daily for 3-5 days will take care of tapeworms and whipworms as well. You don't have to do strongid the months that you do the panacur. If you get the 1% goat liquid, use 1 cc/4.5-5 lbs. 

Alison


----------



## specialk (Mar 30, 2009)

1nightstalker said:


> its my friend we are talking about are you for real are what specialk



absolutley!! i've done it for years......1/10cc per 10lbs of dog....i shoot it into their mouth-not inject it.......


----------



## Bird Hunter (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't believe Ivermectin will harm unborn pups, as Manning posted.  In fact, Ivermectin is in Heartgard, and Heartgard's literature says "For dogs and puppies 6 weeks of age and over. Safe to use in pregnant and nursing dogs."

I also give mine orally, at 1/10 CC per 10 pounds of body weight.


----------

